

Drinking two cups of water before a meal will help dieting. - imeikas
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11057891

======
mcantor
It seems somewhat intuitive that filling your stomach with a zero-calorie
substance would prevent you from subsequently filling it with other, more
fattening substances.

------
desigooner
I'd take it one step further though with eating something with fiber (like
broccoli, carrots, etc.) a little bit before the full meal or drink some water
with psyllum husk or metamucil or any fiber packed drink.. that would actually
fill you up as compared to water, which might fill you up for the moment but
it'll just leave u hungry a little earlier by the time of the next meal ..

------
kranner
For some people it can also trigger dumping syndrome: quicker-than-normal
evacuation of food from the stomach, peaking insulin and dizzy spells.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gastric_dumping_syndrome>

------
SteveC
I'm confused. Did it work because people felt more full and ate less, or did
they eat the same amount but the water reduced the number of calories the
stomach could generate from the food?

------
vgurgov
I dont see this to be hacker-related topic. Not all hackers have problems with
their weight. And I doubt that this "hack" is good for your stomach.

Flagged.

